# Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2019)

*Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Auch wenn es die letzten Monate recht still geworden ist, um die EU-Urheberrechtsreform, soll diese wohl noch vor den Europawahlen im Sommer beschlossen werden. 
Axel Voss aus der CDU hat sich als Verhandlungsführer nun dafür stark gemacht die Ausnahmeregelungen für kleine Plattformen, wie z.B. auch PCGH zu streichen. 
Insgesamt sollen wohl 93% der Eingaben im Findungsprozess auf "Unternehmensintressen" von Verwertungsgesellschaften, Vertretern der Kreativwirtschaft sowie Presseverlagen,  also GEMA, Springer und Co beruhen. 

Es wird Zeit diesen Axel Voss bei der Europawahl rauszuwerfen, d.h. ihn nicht zu wählen. 

Missing Link: EU-Urheberrechtsreform - "OEffentliches Interesse wird ignoriert" |
    heise online


----------



## Malkolm (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Verwechselst du eventuell die "Interessen der Deutschen" mit der "lautstarken Meinung von Populisten"?


----------



## ZeXes (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Nach aktuellem Stand gebe ich der EU eh nur noch 5-10 Jahre. 

Wenn ich mir die politische Stimmung in Frankreich, Italien und jetzt auch Spanien ansehe.., dann sehe ich nicht, wie man das Ruder noch rumreisen möchte.. .

Von daher.. hat sich das Thema auch so bald gegessen..  .


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Verwechselst du eventuell die "Interessen der Deutschen" mit der "lautstarken Meinung von Populisten"?



Sind also diejenigen, die sich aus gutem Grund gegen die Urheberrechtsreform aussprechen, Populisten?


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Verwechselst du eventuell die "Interessen der Deutschen" mit der "lautstarken Meinung von Populisten"?



Welcher Deutsche hat denn privat Interesse oder Vorteile davon, dass Plattformen mit Uploadfiltern ausgestattet werden? KEINER.

Also kann man das Handeln von Voss durchaus, als gegen die Interessen der Bevölkerung und damit auch seiner damaligen Wähler betrachten.


----------



## ZeXes (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Bestehen die Wähler der CDU nicht hauptsächlich aus Leuten mit gehobenen Alter? Ich glaube die interessiert das ganze Thema leider relativ wenig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Axel Voss aus der CDU hat sich als Verhandlungsführer nun dafür stark gemacht die Ausnahmeregelungen für kleine Plattformen, wie z.B. auch PCGH zu streichen.


 Wer braucht* Axel Voss*?
Ein Schmarotzer, wie er im Buche steht:


> Im Oktober 2018 wurde Voss der österreichische Negativpreis _Big Brother Award_ zuerkannt.


Er hat den digitalen Intellekt einer Küchenschabe:


> Laut Friedhelm Greis vom Internet-Portal Golem.de würden Politiker wie Voss „weder das Internet noch den Onlinejournalismus oder das Urheberrecht verstehen“



Der hat in seinem Leben noch nie richtig gearbeitet.
Weg mit dem Steuergeldvernichter - nicht wählen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Verwechselst du eventuell die "Interessen der Deutschen" mit der "lautstarken Meinung von Populisten"?


Was ist das denn für eine schwachsinnige Aussage?

Es geht doch darum das gerade kleinere Seitenbetreiber auch geschützt werden. Darunter sind auch viele Selbstständige und Vereine.
Im Rahmen der DSGVO, haben nämlich nicht wenige, ihre Seiten komplett vom Netz genommen, weil sie stark verunsichert waren.


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Ich würde in Deutschland nie einen Politiker wählen, dessen Partei mit einem C beginnt und einem U endet.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Politiker ist die Meinung der Bürger eh scheißegal, haupsache sie können uns weiter Ausnehmen wie die Weihnachtsgänse dazu ist der Bürger gut.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem Stand gebe ich der EU eh nur noch 5-10 Jahre.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die politische Stimmung in Frankreich, Italien und jetzt auch Spanien ansehe.., dann sehe ich nicht, wie man das Ruder noch rumreisen möchte.. .
> 
> Von daher.. hat sich das Thema auch so bald gegessen..  .



Stimme völlig zu. Und bestimmt wundert man sich danach, warum Populisten mehr und mehr Boden gutgemacht haben, obwohl doch der Bevölkerung Tag für Tag klargemacht hat, dass es alles nur dumme Nazis sind. Wie, das reicht nicht, wenn man sich aufführt wie der Hofadel vor 300 Jahren? Nein, das mit den Nazis muss reichen. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Als Adel würde ich so jemanden wie Voss nicht bezeichnen. Eher wie Kauder komplett von der Lobby unterwandert. Tabak-Werbung: Warum die CDU die Werbe-Lobby schuetzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Als Adel würde ich so jemanden wie Voss nicht bezeichnen. Eher wie Kauder komplett von der Lobby unterwandert. Tabak-Werbung: Warum die CDU die Werbe-Lobby schuetzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ich meine ja auch nicht, dass er dem Adel angehört, sondern dass er sich aufführt wie der Adel vor 300 Jahren. Also gehörig auf den Pöbel spuckt und eigene Interessen in den Vordergrund zieht, wie es ihm gerade passt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

So wenig Ahnung wie der hat, würde ich nicht mal wirklich von seinen "eigenen Interessen" ausgehen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Im Zweifelsfall ist sein Interesse Geld vom Axel Springer abzustauben. Also um seine (sehr kurzfristigen und sehr eigennützigen) Interessen wird es irgendwo schon gehen 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## JanJake (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Da man das EU Parlament eh nicht wählen kann als Bürger, wen interessiert was da passiert? Keinen! Sonst würden doch Leute dagegen vorgehen. 

Wir leben eben in der Modernsten Form der Diktatur! Die Politik kann machen was sie will, vom Volke geht hier gar nichts aus. 

Die EU hat niemals jemand gewählt, sie wurde beschlossen 1957. Aber merkt eh kaum jemand das wir an der Nase herum geführt werden. 

Immerhin ist das EU Parlament nicht so blöd wie Hitler, der vorher auch noch ein Buch mit seinen Vorhaben geschrieben hat und welches in jedem zweiten Deutschen Haushalt zu finden war.


----------



## bohnengegart (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

"Da man das EU Parlament eh nicht wählen kann als Bürger"

Doch? Gerade das EU-Parlament ist der Teil der EU-Gesetzgebung, den die EU-Bürger wählen können! Gesellschaftskunde verpasst?


----------



## ZeXes (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Im Mai sind wieder diese "Europawahlen". Die Wahlbeteiligung ist da aber fast immer ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## Slezer (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Ihr Vergesst das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland. Also haltet mal die Füße still. Die Mutti richtet es


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

In 10 Jahren haben die Politiker die Idee vom Internet und vom Wirtschaftswachstum dann auch begriffen und machen alles wieder rückgängig...Wäre zumindest denkbar.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



JanJake schrieb:


> Da man das EU Parlament eh nicht wählen kann als Bürger, wen interessiert was da passiert? Keinen! Sonst würden doch Leute dagegen vorgehen.



Das EU-Parlament wird direkt von den Bürgern gewählt. Die nächste Europawahl ist am 26. Mai 2019. 

Nur die Europäische Kommission wird nicht direkt gewählt. Das ist etwas undurchsichtig. Wie die Wahl dort läuft, wurde mal in der "Anstalt" (vom 6. September 2016) auseinander genommen. 
EU, Demokratie, Einfluss der Bürger, .... - Die Anstalt - YouTube


----------



## takan (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

ich hab mir zu weihanchten eine eierlegende wollmilchsau gegönnt, sip, vpn, torrent/usenet/one click hoster etc. zwar nur 1tb transfer im monat, aber reeeeeicht!  kann ich eignetlich dann google & co verklagen wegen urheberrecht? immerhin bin ich der urheber meiner daten.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Was für eine polemische Überschrift! 

Woher ist eigentlich bekannt was die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung sind? Weiß den der Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung was ihre Interessen in dem Fall sind? Interessiert es den Großteil überhaupt?

Ich kann diese Fragen nicht beantworten, würde mich daher auch nicht entblöden so eine Überschrift zu formulieren. Das ist schon Pegida bzw AFD mäßig, die ja auch von sich behaupten ungefragt zu wissen was der Volkeswille ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Urheberrecht: Warum die Kreativwirtschaft ploetzlich Uploadfilter ablehnt - Golem.de  Anscheinend sind jetzt doch alle dagegen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Bei der EU geht es jetzt gerade auch nicht weiter. Copyright-Reform: EU-Rat tritt abrupt auf die Bremse | heise online
Sieht wohl so aus, als schaffen sie es doch nicht mehr vor der Wahl im Mai. Das wäre dann die Gelegenheit, alle die für Uploadfilter waren, nicht wiederzuwählen, bevor sie Schaden anrichten konnten.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Woher ist eigentlich bekannt was die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung sind?



Genau das ist das Problem, es interessiert Voss überhaupt nicht, was die Interessen der Öffentlichkeit sind. Siehe Quelle.

Die Petition gegen Art. 13 haben mittlerweile knapp 4,5 Mio Leute unterzeichnet: Petition . Stoppt die Zensurmaschine – Rettet das Internet! #Uploadfilter . Change.org


----------



## Thalaam (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Bei der EU ging es, damals wie auch heute, in erster Linie um den Abbau von Handelshemmnissen. Innerhalb der EU soll man leichter Handel treiben können, durch weniger Bürokratie oder auch den Wegfall von Zöllen und ähnlichen Dingen. Hintergrund des Euro war ja auch, dass der Zahlungsverkehr untereinander erleichtert wird. Es wurden teils schwere Verluste durch Devisenschwankungen gemacht, dies sollte erleichtert werden.

Es war nicht vorgesehen, dass einzelne Staaten sich so hoch verschulden, dass sie von anderen Mitgliedsstaaten mitgetragen werden müssen. Der Rechtsruck in einzelnen Staaten, der nicht zuletzt aus ersterem Umstand hervorgeht, war ebenso nicht vorgesehen. Nicht vorgesehen war auch, dass prägnante Ämter der Politik mit fachfremdem Personal besetzt werden. Es tut ja regelrecht weh, eine Debatte zwischen Peter Altmaier, unserem Wirtschaftsminister, und Professor Hans Werner Sinn, einem der größten deutschen Ökonomen der gegenwärtigen Zeit, zu betrachten. Wie offenkundig das Gefälle in der Expertise doch ist. Der eine weiß teilweise nicht einmal, wovon er spricht, während der andere permanent am Seufzen ist vor dem Hintergrund solch grotesker Inkompetenz. Wieso ist der eine Wirtschaftsminister und nicht der andere? Da wundert einen doch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Also Hans Werner Sinn große Kompetenz zu attestieren, halte ich dich für sehr gewagt.
Die Ironie der jetzigen EU seh ich darin, dass Jean-Claude Juncker mal gesagt hat, dass die EU gar nicht von Natur aus Konzernfreundlich ist, die Menschen müssten halt mehr Grün und Links wählen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welcher Deutsche hat denn privat Interesse oder Vorteile davon, dass Plattformen mit Uploadfiltern ausgestattet werden? KEINER.
> 
> Also kann man das Handeln von Voss durchaus, als gegen die Interessen der Bevölkerung und damit auch seiner damaligen Wähler betrachten.



Nein. Obwohl ich deine Meinung im Kern teile, obige Aussage ist in so vielen Kategorien falsch, dass ich mich mal auf eine beschränke: Um gegen Interessen des Bevölkerung zu verstoßen, muss erst einmal bei nennenswerten Teilen der Bevölkerung ein Interesse am Sachverhalt vorhanden sein, während tatsächlich noch nicht einmal einmal ein grundlegendes Verständnis dafür vorhanden ist.

Wenn Axel Voss Partikularinteressen ignoriert, ärgert das zwar die Betroffenen und es spricht nicht gerade für eine technisch-progressive Haltung (Als ob irgend jemand eine solche bei einem CDU-Kandidaten erwarten würde ...), aber daraus den von dir gemachten Vorwurf zu konstruieren, ist einfach nur abwegig.

Voss vertritt als Kandidat der CDU die Interessen von CDU-Wählern/-Klientel bzw. verstößt so ziemlich gegen alles (Gesunder Menschenverstand, guter Geschmack, such dir was aus ...), aber eben *nicht* deren Interessen. Sprich, er macht seinen Job genau richtig, auch wenn es aus unserer Perspektive einen Sch**ßjob macht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Voss vertritt als Kandidat der CDU die Interessen von CDU-Wählern/-Klientel bzw. verstößt so ziemlich gegen alles (Gesunder Menschenverstand, guter Geschmack, such dir was aus ...), aber eben *nicht* deren Interessen. Sprich, er macht seinen Job genau richtig, auch wenn es aus unserer Perspektive einen Sch**ßjob macht.



Deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben er ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung und nicht er ignoriert die Interessen der CDU.

Außerdem hilft halt jede Nachricht zu den geplanten Uploadfiltern Aufmerksamkeit und Interesse bei der Bevölkerung zu erzeugen, bzw. dieses über längere Zeit zu erhalten.
Leute wie Voss warten ja gerade darauf, dass sich der Sturm legt, um solche Lobbyparagrafen dann still und heimlich einzuführen.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben er ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung und nicht er ignoriert die Interessen der CDU.



Nein, er ignoriert die Interessen von Teilen (!) der deutschen Bevölkerung, Und zwar genau von den Teilen, deren Interessen ihm prinzipbedingt herzlich egal sein können.

Das wird dich vielleicht jetzt ein wenig erschrecken, aber weite Teile der deutschen Bevölkerung wählen die CDU und tragen daher den Kurs zumindest implizit mit.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Wie viel wirklich CDU wählen wird sich bei den Europawahlen zeigen. 



			
				https://www.computerbase.de/2019-01/eu-umstrittene-uploadfilter/ schrieb:
			
		

> Mit größeren Protesten gegen die Einführung von geplanten Upload-Filtern hat die Öffentlichkeit nach Meinung von Julia Rede bereits einen großen Beitrag geleistet, um eines der „schädlichsten Elemente der Urheberrechtsreform“ noch verhindern zu können.


EU: Umstrittene Upload-Filter vorerst blockiert - ComputerBase


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Es wird in jedem Fall ein signifikanter Anteil der Bevölkerung sein.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Aber von der absoluten Mehrheit ist sie trotzdem entfernt.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Das hat ja auch niemand behauptet, aber die Einbeziehung der kompletten (interessanterweise nur der deutschen) Bevölkerung in den Titel ist deswegen dennoch reißerische Stimmungsmache und schlicht falsch.


----------



## Amigo (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ihr Vergesst das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland. Also haltet mal die Füße still. Die Mutti richtet es


Ich frage mich immer wenn ich sowas lese, wer das noch lustig findet. Heute-Show lässt grüßen... ekelhaft.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Im Mai sind wieder diese "Europawahlen". Die Wahlbeteiligung ist da aber fast immer ziemlich schlecht.



Da sieht man einen Teil des Problems: Meckern über einen Demokratiemangel in der EU, und dann aber nicht zu den Wahlen gehen... 



takan schrieb:


> Kann ich eignetlich dann google & co verklagen wegen urheberrecht? immerhin bin ich der urheber meiner daten.



Kanns du, falls sie sich nicht an die neuen Regeln der EU halten, dem GDPR. Dazu müsstest du allerdings erst die jeweiligen Unternehmen um deine Daten bitten inklusive wie jene verwendet wurden und dies dann einem darauf spezialisiertem Anwalt unterbreiten. Falls der Regelbrüche findet, kanns du sie theoretisch eigentlich problemlos verklagen. Wird bloß ein paar Jahre dauern bis zum finalen Richtspruch


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kanns du, falls sie sich nicht an die neuen Regeln der EU halten, dem GDPR. Dazu müsstest du allerdings erst die jeweiligen Unternehmen um deine Daten bitten inklusive wie jene verwendet wurden und dies dann einem darauf spezialisiertem Anwalt unterbreiten. Falls der Regelbrüche findet, kanns du sie theoretisch eigentlich problemlos verklagen. Wird bloß ein paar Jahre dauern bis zum finalen Richtspruch



Schreib doch einfach DSGVO statt GDPR, dann versteht man auch, was du meinst. 

Anstelle einer kostenintensiven Klage, wäre eine Abmahnung über den Datenschutzbeauftragen des Landes oder über Verbraucherverbände sinnvoller.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Voss kann es immer noch nicht lassen: Copyright-Reform: Neuer Anlauf fuer Upload-Filter | heise online


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Politiker eben denke nur an sich und an ihr Geld was sie bekommen. Die Bevölkerung geht dem am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Der Polemikpreis des Tages geht an Corsair_Fan!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Stimmt, alle Politiker wollen nur unser Bestes und setzen sich jeden Tag für alle Bürger gleichberechtigt ein.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Tut mir leid, für heut isser schon vergeben...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Hehe. Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Wie ich soeben bei ZAPP gehen habe, will Axel Voss auch den Whistleblower-Schutz, der mit einer neuen EU-Richtlinie kommen sollte, aushebeln:
Gefaehrdet neue EU-Richtlinie Whistleblower? | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - ZAPP

Voss ist ab Minute 3:30 im interview und bei dem was der quatscht, kann man eigentlich nur kotzen.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Voss ist ab Minute 3:30 im interview und bei dem was der quatscht, kann man eigentlich nur kotzen.



Vor wären seien Aussagen gänzlich inkonsistent, wenn man nicht wüsste, was er eigentlich meint, aber allenfalls verklausuliert ausspricht. Wenn sein Problem allein darin bestünde, dass moralisches Handeln gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, dann müsste er es doch begrüßen, wenn dieses Handeln im geltenden Recht verankert wird und dann nicht mehr dagegen verstößt.

Aber kurz zuvor sagt er ja bereits, worum es eigentlich geht: Um den Schutz seiner wirtschaftsnahen Klientel vor Whistleblowern, selbst wenn diese aus moralischen Gründen handeln. Der Aspekt, dass diese im Regelfall gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, um Rechtsverstöße Anderer publik zu machen, wird gleich ganz unterschlagen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Axel Voss ignoriert die Interessen der deutschen Bevölkerung*

Axel Voss tritt übrigens für die Region Mittelrhein (Köln, Bonn, Leverkusen) an. Man müsste also vor allem dort Demos und Wahlkampf gegen die CDU machen.
*#niewiederCDU*


----------

